# Fluorocarbon / Clear



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

I was in Bass Pro today getting ready to get some fishing line for my reels in preparation for my trip to Navarre this weekend. They had some P-lne Fluorocarbon and P-Line Fluorocarbon Clear. The guy that was trying to help me told me that he didn't recommend spooling an entire *spinning* reel with Fluorocarbon, maybe if it was a baitcaster reel but not a spinning reel. He thought it would be harder to manage on a spinning reel. He suggested just sticking with monofilament with a fluoro leader.

Any thoughts on this and any thoughts on Flourocarbon or Fluorocarbon Clear on an entire reel. We would be talking about 10# test used for Spanish, etc.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Me either- spoil with a good mono and use your fluorocarbon for leader material only.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Filling it with mono and tying a leader will save you some money, especially if you're doing it with multiple reels.

I personally like braid with a fluoro leader for most of my fishing reels. I have a long mono leader on the one I use for topwater, though.

I also don't use 10lb fluoro leaders for Spanish... get cut off too many times, I have moved to 15lb or 20lb (usually 20) leaders for toothy thrashing fish. I don't lose as many rigs that way. I still end up re-tying several times because of abrasion, but I'd rather cut and retie than lose my lure and retie.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

flouro also doesnt have the memory mono does so it also tends to "spring" off a spinning reel


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

85okhai said:


> flouro also doesnt have the memory mono does so it also tends to "spring" off a spinning reel


I have observed that as well. It's more stiff.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Agreed with everyone above. I will put 6# flouro on a spinning reel for finesse bass fishing but other than that it's pretty useless 

Stick with braid/flouro or mono/flouro and practice your leader knots before hitting the water.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a different experience. 1 of my pier rods has always been spooled with 17# P-line. Used this for yrs. casting off Nav. pier w/ no problems.

But for all my inshore and fresh water, I only use a fluoro. leader.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Whoever tells you not to use PLine on a spinning reel has never used it. It's all I use in my freshwater stuff and it's amazing. Never had the first issue at all. I believe I use the CX but would have to double check.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I think the reason why 99% of people choose not to use straight fluoro is because they read somewhere (or heard from somebody) that it's a bad idea. Try it for yourself. Worst comes to worse you've gotta strip the line off & respool the reel. Like others are mentioning, I've heard good things about P-Line, so that'd be something to try!


----------



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

p-line has a hybrid product called _Fluoro Clear_ that really is a mono with fluorocarbon coating. I wonder if anybody has tried that.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I have use P-Line on a Penn Battle 3k and a Stradic 4000CI4+. 

I had less than 1 trip on each before I regretted it. It's too stiff, Springs off the reel. 

It could be that I'm used to the advantages of braid, but it was definetly a waste of 20$ 

OP if you still want to attempt it, go with Flouroclear. It's not as clear, but Holy crap is it cheaper 

250 yards of 15# for 22.99 vs 300yards of 15# for 7.99


----------

